# List of recessive and dominant genes?



## AmallMousery (Apr 2, 2016)

Whilst I have found numerous lists of the various alleles possible, are there and that directly state whether these genes are dominant or recessive?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=52

Capitals is dominant, lower case is recessive. Probably the case with most of the lists you've seen, it's standard.


----------

